# A sample song



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Do I need to change anything about how I write, or how I play? This is me playing the song I wrote. Let me know if it's absolutely awful.


__
https://soundcloud.com/tyrion101%2Fsong1


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I just listened to it. You obviously know what you're doing and are very accomplished :tiphat:


----------

